# Neve em São Mamede - 10 Fev 2017



## SpiderVV (10 Fev 2017 às 19:06)

Vistas as condições propícias à neve, o relato de membros e de órgãos noticiosos, decidi que tinha mesmo de ir ver como a situação estava. Desiludido não fiquei.  Peço é desde já desculpa pela qualidade das fotos, tentei o melhor que pude com o telemóvel, nada melhor que ver a situação a olho nu.

Na subida para São Mamede, perto do miradouro, já se começavam a ver alguns flocos grossos, mas foi um pouco mais acima, aos 710m, que começaram a cair flocos a sério:











Um pouco mais acima, na estrada para São Julião, no Salão Frio, começou a nevar copiosamente, sem um indício de água na composição da neve, isto aos cerca de 800m, já na interseção com a estrada que vai para o maciço central e São Julião:




















Já na estrada que vai para o maciço central da Serra, à medida que a altitude ia aumentando, ia-se notando cada vez mais acumulação no chão, e cada vez mais grossos eram os flocos:

810m





870m:





E finalmente aos 900-920m:





As seguintes fotos serão todas no mesmo local, pelo que a estrada para o topo da serra, em frente na foto acima, estava bloqueada por elementos da GNR.

...e com razão. Ao fundo nesta primeira foto, apesar de não ser percetível, havia uma estrada que já estava totalmente coberta de neve, mas ainda assim houve um ou dois aventureiros que circularam nela.

























No caminho para baixo, a cota tinha descido ligeiramente, mas rapidamente mudou para chuva dos 600m para baixo. Até pelo menos ao Miradouro, nevava, mas sem acumulação devido à chuva que teria caido nesses locais anteriormente, e à neve mais molhada.


_Hope you enjoyed. _


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (10 Fev 2017 às 21:14)

Top


----------



## MSantos (11 Fev 2017 às 01:55)

Neve 100% Alentejana  e de excelente qualidade! 

Parabéns pelos registos *Spider*, muito bom!


----------



## Dias Miguel (12 Fev 2017 às 15:45)

Davidmpb disse:


> Vai, não te vais arrepender, está brutal








Como vês, não me arrependi mesmo nada 

Desde 2010 que não via nevar com tanta intensidade e pena que fosse só em cotas médias, pois com a precipitação que ocorreu na sexta-feira passada, ia ficar tudo bem branquinho 

Foram só uns 5 minutos, não dava para muito mais, dada a confusão de trânsito (A GNR não permitia aventuras) e o facto de ter começado a chover... Em questão de 10 minutos, os flocos intensos de neve passaram a elemento líquido... 

Ao menos, deu para matar saudades 

Parabéns ao @SpiderVV por esta excelente cobertura, pois foi na hora certa que decidiu ir até às eólicas


----------

